# Video: Low Flying Jets



## The Gues-|- (1 Dec 2005)

They're good!
http://www.smithappens.com/video_lowflyingjets.php


----------



## dk (29 Dec 2005)

Nice. Thanks for the post.


Here's another really cool one...

http://www.grouchymedia.com/other_videos/magic_f18_ride/index.cfm

The entire video is spent inside the cockpit of an F-18, from catapult launch, to landing back on the carrier with a thumbs-up. You'll really feel like you're riding on a "magic carpet" as the pilot banks and cruises through the clouds over the open ocean.


----------



## NCRCrow (29 Dec 2005)

Those low jets are the Navy's biggest nightmare for Radar and ESM.

Fly low....use the terrain.....Boom


----------



## auto (17 Apr 2006)

Here's another one to add to the bunch...

http://www.wimp.com/norwegianflying/

enjoy.


----------



## Jantor (17 Apr 2006)

Here's one for the rotorheads...........silly French ;D

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7930953813736214253&q=low+flying&pl=true


----------



## Jantor (17 Apr 2006)

One more before this thread gets moved to Radio Chatter.....probably 

Swiss F-5's, F-18' and Mirages over the Alps

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7705039587536161508&q=low+flying&pl=true

Good tune too!!


----------



## auto (20 Apr 2006)

Okay, this video might spark a debate amongst anyone who has ever done any flying. 

excuse the lame music, but this is a must-see clip. 

Skillfull?... yes, have to give them that. 
Dangerous?... without a doubt.
Stupid?... 

see for yourself. 

http://www.wimp.com/harvards/


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Apr 2006)

auto said:
			
		

> Okay, this video might spark a debate amongst anyone who has ever done any flying.
> 
> excuse the lame music, but this is a must-see clip.
> 
> ...



Well...that takes skill.... :-\


----------



## Astrodog (20 Apr 2006)

http://www.patricksaviation.com/aviation_videos/514/German_F-4_Phantom


  if you have some extra bandwidth and are looking for some pretty cool flying... love the guys scrambling off the dirt mound who almost get decap'd.... the >90 bank angle at 50ft must take a pretty deep skill set in the ol' rhino...


----------



## Matty B. (25 Apr 2006)

Wow, those Harvards just need one bad move or a bird in the way, and that's it. Those French Puma's move pretty nice too... rolls and zero-G manouvers. Anyone out there know if our Griffon Helicopters are capable of doing rolls? (just curious).


----------



## Jantor (26 Apr 2006)

This, in my opinion, is the best one I've seen.....so far

Le Mirage du Tchad

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8999279707606448277&q=low+flying&pl=true


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Apr 2006)

Matty B. said:
			
		

> Wow, those Harvards just need one bad move or a bird in the way, and that's it. Those French Puma's move pretty nice too... rolls and zero-G manouvers. Anyone out there know if our Griffon Helicopters are capable of doing rolls? (just curious).



Technically you could do a barrel roll, but you would still want to maintain some positive "g" on the rotor system.  The Griffon's rotor is not a rigid or fully articulated head (which you can roll) but rather a "soft-in-plane" rotor (essentially two, 2-bladed rotors overlapped at 90 degrees to each other, with the each blade held in a grip by elastomeric bearings).  While more responsive in roll than the teetering-hear Huey was, you still don't want to be doing things like flying upside down in a Lynx or Gazelle.

Cheers,
Duey

p.s.  I still like the opening shot in the Pumas in Chad video with the Puma flying along side the C-160 Transall a few feet over the water!  8)

p.p.s.  Gotta hand it ot the French...they have fun flying.  One of the most professionally produced aircraft vids I've seen in a long time - "The Chase" French Alpha Jet v Mirage


----------



## nULL (26 Apr 2006)

Question on the mid-air refueling...

That thing (drogue?) looked like it was spraying fuel over the front of the aircraft....were some to get sucked into the jet intake, wouldn't that pose a danger to the aircraft?


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Apr 2006)

nULL said:
			
		

> Question on the mid-air refueling...
> 
> That thing (drogue?) looked like it was spraying fuel over the front of the aircraft....were some to get sucked into the jet intake, wouldn't that pose a danger to the aircraft?



No, small amounts like that would be vapourized by the heat of the compressor but with so much surrounding air that the concentration (or lack there of) of the fuel outside of the stabilized airflow inside the combustion chamber would not support any kind of combustion.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Jantor (4 Jun 2006)

For your viewing pleasure.............another video

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7617231137653775851

A compilation of low flying French jets


----------



## Jantor (30 Jun 2006)

How about something a little different?

F-18 vs. MiG-29 in the Swiss Alps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QFjE3pYGRY&search=jets%20plane%20flying

 8)


----------



## Jantor (13 Sep 2006)

Hear is a video I've been looking for. A Bo-105 flying low. Please excuse the lame music  :-X

http://www.fffgrupe.de/menu/demo_tiger.html


This video was posted on Airliners.net


----------

